# 80 gallon for 2 large Koi, but new at keeping



## CWO4GUNNER (Apr 18, 2009)

I have become pretty good at taking care of my tropical fish, tanks, and filters which are always cycled with no lethal toxins. But now with a recent purchase of a used 80 gallon tank I have decided to stock it with two 6" koi. Anyone out there with experience have any pointers on what to expect in the way of problems and special needs. Before stocking with Goldie and Snowball I acclimated the tank and installed 3 established/cycled filters but I will be checking ammonia levels every day. Since our AC home temperature is 79F, I have decided not to include a heater. Here are the new Koi for the new tank ($65 craiglist)


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice fish. I have 3 butterfly koi in my pond along with about 10 various goldfish. No experience in tank keeping them, but the koi sure do put out a lot of waste. Also if you plant the tank they'll do their damnedest to uproot them. Good luck.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

80 gallons should be good enough.

Especially for Koi Fishes.

I have 125 gallons. And I keep lots of fishes in there. I can fit a lot of angels that are hūge!!!!


----------



## CWO4GUNNER (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is a photo of the 80 tall tank I got off craiglist for $65, no accessories not even a stand which I built myself below for $10 in materials. I currently have 3 cycled filters installed, extras I pulled off other tanks hoping to instantly cycle this new tank. When I install the pond in a year or so (God willing), I will have no choice but to research pond lilies to block the desert sun.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

CWO4GUNNER said:


> Here is a photo of the 80 tall tank I got off craiglist for $65, no accessories not even a stand which I built myself below for $10 in materials. I currently have 3 cycled filters installed, extras I pulled off other tanks hoping to instantly cycle this new tank. When I install the pond in a year or so (God willing), I will have no choice but to research pond lilies to block the desert sun.



I like the picture 

Although I favor more of the LONG tanks  Tall tanks, people say are better for Angels, but I don't believe it.


----------



## CWO4GUNNER (Apr 18, 2009)

Mostly its just a space savor by volume and it has more presence in the room especially if you have a wood canopy its so tall it commands attention. Also rather then having to look downward at the fish, they are more eye level especially disk shape fish that like to hang out in the top middle. You might say a tall tank is beyond show, and more display but not necessarily practice for fish need application i.e. fish breeding exc. Its the kid of tank you'd want in a dealership, doctor or lawyers office, its the big screen of aquariums.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

wow thats pretty cool for 65 $


----------

